# Profile assigned to phone key not working



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

On version 32.2.1 and now switching profile assigned to phone key is not working reliably. I am not sure if it is a problem that can be fixed somehow or a bug that was introduced in this version. It was working very well before I installed this update and I have also removed the iPhone as a key and then re-assigned the phone and profile and still it is not always working. 

Anyone else having this issue on this version or is there some trouble shooting tips I can try?


----------



## stinalynn (Dec 18, 2018)

This feature is no longer working for us either. It seemed to work most of the time at first, but now it is not working at all. Cool concept if/when it works!


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I did some testing yesterday and it worked every time, just like it did when first introduced. But since I got 32.2.1, that’s how it is, will work great most of the time and then, out of the blue, not work and then start working again.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Flashgj said:


> I did some testing yesterday and it worked every time, just like it did when first introduced. But since I got 32.2.1, that's how it is, will work great most of the time and then, out of the blue, not work and then start working again.


I wonder if it is a phone or car issue.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I wonder if it is a phone or car issue.


Yea, not sure! I did remove the phone as a key and then reassigned it. It worked as it should for a few days and then didn't work. But then worked again the next time. I am now trying to pay attention to see if I am doing something different when it doesn't work.


----------

